# New tote



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome- I am sure someone has an opinion on this,


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like you want something cheap but good. 
Click here.
http://www.google.com/products?q=electrician+tote+bag&hl=en

I have a workforce tote, it was really cheap and came with a duffel bag, tips over in the truck and gets squished easily.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

The Home Depot has a Husky large mouth (14" I think) tool bag for $19.99. I have one for my tools. It certainly fits way more tools than an electrial waist pouch and it's durable and looks good.










Actually they make a variety of sizes, all at a very fair price and of great quality, and for the money it can't be beat.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mptoth380 said:


> Im looking for a new tote to use to carry around job sites for essential tools without having to lug around my whole big tool bag. I wish I could use one of the occidental totes or bags but that would get destroyed or stolen no question  but nonetheless I need something functional so I can retire my waist pouch and operate with just the tote and my carhartt apron!! Any suggestions or advise?!


Buy USA made...:thumbup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Geez, I scared him off.. 

Husky also makes a few kinds of electrician's tool tote bags, $29.99.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually I have that husky tote at work right now as well a my CLC 1539 bag, I'd really prefer something a bit smaller than the husky so that I'm not taking more tools than what I need for a task, honesty I need to get better at knowing what I'll need before hand and taking just that haha, also price isn't really an issue, I just don't want something super fancy, but still organizable.

I know I'm being picky lol


----------



## faids (Oct 12, 2011)

When I have a specific job to do I usually put whatever hand tools I am going to use in 1-2 klein cloth zipper bags. This works great since your entire toolbag is not out in the open for other workers to pick through and keeps everything clean/out of the way.










about $25-$30 for a 4pack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How about one of these?

http://www.casesdepot.com/details.aspx?sku=242&cx=SEWN TOOL CASES


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You could go the way of the bucket (The T is silent so it sounds fancy :whistling2 I have my large channellocks, pipe wrenches and the like all sitting in a bucket that I periodically soak with WD-40, works well for me.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

My current setup. I have the Klein canvas bags for my wrenches and sockets sets. Also I've done the bucket setup before and it wasn't too bad, I've considered a small canvas bucket to use, not sure tho since I have nowhere I can go to see one/look at one other than the interweb. I've heard good things about the ideal tuff totes as well, wish i could see one of them too haha


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I use this tool bag for my tools. (I have a few) 

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053










It's perfect for a decent amount of tools, but not too much. Keep enough tools for the "Oh shoot, I forgot that..." times, but not too much where it's easily overloaded. 

It seems pretty durable, and with hard plastic feet, it won't mark up people's floors and such. 

Plus, it's less than 20 bucks!!

ETA: And a 3 year warranty!! (Wonder what that actually covers though) 

Also, I keep a few little plastic tubs with lids in the bottom for miscelaneous things. (6-32's, 8-32's, black holes, small wirenuts, etc.)


----------



## faids (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the same husky bag as a second setup that stays in the truck. That thing is already pretty compact. Maybe you need to toss some stuff you don't use often into a tote/bucket and just carry the essentials. Checkout the 

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...es TOOLBAGS-NYLONTLBG-TOOLTOTES/Product/58890

Good bag if you want to stack the canvas zipper bags.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> I use this tool bag for my tools. (I have a few)
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


 
I had one of those before the large mouth. My screwdrivers tore though the outside pockets within a few months. it's now the tote bag for my "older and not so pretty and don't use on a daily basis" tool bag kept in the truck tool box.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Buy USA made...:thumbup:


Thats not Ideal is it? Looks nice...who makes it?


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Occidental leather. All made in USA, excellent quality, pricey but I've heard all good things, I wish I owned one but I can't justify that kind of purchase with the kind of work I do


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd love to find something of similar design and size for what I want. :icky:icky::


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

That was supposed to be "picky picky" apologies.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

sparky711 said:


> Thats not Ideal is it? Looks nice...who makes it?


Occidental Leather
That's the bag I have it's well worth the money


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've seen the Ideal leather totes and they are really nice. A little pricey at around $200 but the life time warranty is appealing.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

sparky711 said:


> I've seen the Ideal leather totes and they are really nice. A little pricey at around $200 but the life time warranty is appealing.


That's what I use to have. I sold it to my helper and then I bought the Occidental. With the strap I paid 250$ I think


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

What about the veto bags? Those used to be a hot topic on here. I'm still tempted to get the LC model, just waiting for my Husky bag to take a dump, but the damn thing won't die! Anyone here have the LC?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Veto*

I've been through about 15 types of bags. I finally have a veto for the last year and don't think I'll be going back to anything else in near future.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky711 said:


> Thats not Ideal is it? Looks nice...who makes it?




Occidental-Leather-5585-Stronghold-Tote,,,,,,Here it is..:thumbup:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5585-Stronghold-Tote-p/occ-5585.htm


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen the CLC totes in person? I've seen them online but the site doesnt really give me a good idea of whether it would help me


----------

